# Rifles, Six years With Wellington's Legendary Sharpshooters (Book Review)



## 3rd Herd (1 Oct 2006)

Bernard Cornwall and his tales of Captain Richard Sharpe and the Rifles in the Napoleonic wars now has in my opinion been usurped by Mark Urban. The Rifles, Six Years With Wellington's Legendary Sharpshooters  is a historical narrative which chronicles six years of campaigns in Portugal, Spain and France. Extensive primary research provides the foundation for this account of the trials and tribulations of six members of the famed 95th Rifles. An extremely easy book to read, Urban, provides a very accurate description of the evolution of the light infantry. Explanations of terms such as 'chosen man', 'gentleman volunteer' and the training and tactics used to thwart Napoleon's continental ambitions are well covered. Significantly, the acceptance and reasoning behind the use of the Baker rifle is illustrated. Included in the book are interesting reproductions of shooting positions and the early versions of today's figure eleven targets. The system of commission purchasing is examined as with the methods used by officers to avoid joining their regiments in the fever island and other unsavory postings. Imagine continually advancing through levels of rank without having to physically be present. A practice the Rifles were one of the first to try and curtail. For those without substantial means there was always the 'Forlorn Hope' and the death or glory. Urban explains the rational behind those selected to lead this. Discipline and the ideals behind ranging from those of Major General 'Black Bob' Crawford to the "inspired leadership which did so much to establish the regiments reputation" under Sidney Beckwith. I recommend this book to those that have been light infanteers and those with an interest in  Wellington's army.


----------

